# Mid-Ohio Walleye Club-Open Invitation



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

In case you missed the post in the Fishing Reports forums:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39626

Hope to see you there!

Tim Joseph


----------

